# Best grinder under £100



## Mavis (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi guys, Im looking for the best grinder for home use under a £100?

Thanks


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Recommend looking at a second hand grinder but, even then, £100 isn't going to get you a lot.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What for? Brewed? Espresso?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Used is a great option. More grinder for your buck


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

I may get lambasted for this but the Gaggia MDF is a good grinder and like the classic, can be improved with some easy mods. The iberital M2 gets good reviews as does M5. All three of these can be had second hand for under £100 although you'd have to be patient ir lucky for the M5.

Definitely depends what it is for as the M2 I hear is a pain to readjust between espresso and brewed coffee grind.

Gaggia is stepped so quick to change but the steps can be too big and the doser annoys some people. One easy (I hear) Mod is to make it stepless. (Some teflon tape and a screwdriver...)

You'll need quite a bit more for new or to substantially step up.

If you save on the espresso machine or brewer set up then £200-£250 will get a nice second hand commercial unit if you're lucky.


----------



## TheBoy (Jan 28, 2014)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Used is a great option. More grinder for your buck


Can't argue with this in terms of value. I'm living overseas so my concern is if I buy second-hand, is it likely to need repairs frequently, and if so, that could be a major issue for me. Can you recommend a brand that if bought second-hand, 'may' (no one knows for sure on these things!) last reasonably well without requiring repairs? There are a lot of mentions of the MC2 but I also see a lot of references to refurbished MC2's hence thinking - they don't last so long...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mazzers are bomb proof but do cost a bit more - second hand you're lookin at £180-200 for a Mini


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

A used MC2 is main option for under £100, but I seem to remember a MC5 coming up for £100.

Have a look in the for sale section for grinders.

The other option would be a hand grinder. You can pick up a porlex new for about £30, there are other hand grinders that are a bit more than your budget.

What are you using the grinder with?

Where abouts overseas are you as there maybe a forum member near you.

Agee about Mazzers and ex commercial grinders....bomb proof


----------



## TheBoy (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm based in Bangkok, Thailand.. No decent forums here as far as I am aware. They have decent machines but the prices are just crazy - triple what I would pay back home in England at least.

I'm machine-less at the moment, this is my first dive in to this world and away from my Bodum. Are hand grinders really good enough for a machine - say Gaggia Classic?!

Bomb proof sounds especially good these days in Bangkok


----------



## Mavis (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks for the advice guys, I was originally looking for a grinder for espresso to accompany my gaggia classic. I opted for the MC2 second hand from the for sale forum. Just another quick question does anyone know of where I can find a pre built opv gauge for the gaggia classic would quite like to change it to a 9 bar. Thanks.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Mavis said:


> Thanks for the advice guys, I was originally looking for a grinder for espresso to accompany my gaggia classic. I opted for the MC2 second hand from the for sale forum. Just another quick question does anyone know of where I can find a pre built opv gauge for the gaggia classic would quite like to change it to a 9 bar. Thanks.


Well done!!

I seem to recall a gauge getting posted around gaggia owners to enable them to set the pressure but my memory maybe failing me again!!


----------



## Mavis (Feb 5, 2014)

No i did see that post but from what i gathered i think it was in 2011 (it was 2 am in the morning when i checked, so don't quote me on that lol)


----------

